# Squeaky Clutch Pedal Fix



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Clutch pedal was squeaking. Got some WD-40 in all the usual areas -- but didn't work.

Turns out there's some kind of plastic switch that the clutch pedal rests on when it is NOT engaged. When you throw the clutch out -- there's a plastic rod that comes out. This assembly actually looks like the light switch in the trunk. Assuming it's the electrical contact that prevents you from turning the starter motor while it's in gear.

Anyway, got some WD-40 on that plastic rod -- while pushing the clutch out with my hand -- and solved the problem. FYI.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

b_a_betterperson said:


> Clutch pedal was squeaking. Got some WD-40 in all the usual areas -- but didn't work.
> 
> Turns out there's some kind of plastic switch that the clutch pedal rests on when it is NOT engaged. When you throw the clutch out -- there's a plastic rod that comes out. This assembly actually looks like the light switch in the trunk. Assuming it's the electrical contact that prevents you from turning the starter motor while it's in gear.
> 
> Anyway, got some WD-40 on that plastic rod -- while pushing the clutch out with my hand -- and solved the problem. FYI.


Thanks for the heads up! :cheers


----------

